# Re: CEOTP  2019



## Lockwire (14 Jun 2018)

I would like to resurrect this topic and see if anyone went through it recently.

Considering UTP NCM application into it, and pay for the flight portion myself since I will retain my salary as a Spec 1 AVN... any ideas?
I posted in the Seneca thread about CEOTP since there is intake now.

Too bad that CF shied away from CAMP, it appears that all candidates are pretty sharp coming out of there.


----------



## Lockwire (14 Jun 2018)

I guess if I fail PLT training while attending CEOTP in Seneca I'll just transfer whatever credits I have to another CEOTP program that would line up with an officer trade (if they offer it to me as opposed to going back to NCM life) or... compete for UTPNCM? Failing PLT training should not have effect on the application since it's not the studies you fail but practical component.

Is there anyone here who has first face experience with CEOTP through Seneca? I have some admin question about going there... restricted posting? Keep PLD and principal residence in Victoria, full posting and house buying benefits in Ontario?...


thanks


----------



## winnipegoo7 (14 Jun 2018)

I doubt that you could compete for utpncm as it is a program for ncms, not officers (you’d be a 2lt). 

Maybe they would let you switch to another ceotp trade (there are only 3 or 4 this year) but that would mean you have to do the “real” coetp program which is university on your own time (ie. Evenings and weekends)

All the reg f ncms (that I know of - only 2 people) who went ceotp as pilots and failed got returned to their ncm trade.

I recommend asking the pso these questions. 

And I highly recommend doing utpncm. Why not get a degree and 4 years away from mil life.


----------



## yolotuber (11 Dec 2018)

I dont get the RMC reputation my english is not perfect can you explain is in other words please.


----------



## KRY3132 (14 Dec 2018)

I just got selected for the CEOTP - Pilot program, and was wondering which Seneca campus the academic portion would take place at. Does anyone know??


----------



## kratz (14 Dec 2018)

KRY3132 said:
			
		

> I just got selected for the CEOTP - Pilot program, and was wondering which Seneca campus the academic portion would take place at. Does anyone know??



Newnham campus


----------



## lafftar (21 Dec 2018)

BurmaShave said:
			
		

> Given the interest and confusion on the Seneca program in the RMC Jeans Debacle thread, I figured I'd summarize what I know over here.
> 
> Fair warning, I'm a 1st Year, and a 2Lt. My knowledge, experience, and seniority are all heavily limited.
> 
> ...



This is just amazing man, thanks for detailing it like this. This really should be pinned, it answers all the questions I had...so naturally, I have followups:
[list type=decimal]
[*]Do I have to live on residence? You say 'strongly encouraged', do I have any reasonable choice in the matter?
[*]How much time is spent on lectures/studies per day/week? Is there sufficient free time for frivolous interests, like, say...a girlfriend? Or more responsibly: Programming elective classes/hackathons/Part time startup work.
[*]For the Jet/Multi/Heli streams, what % scores or GPA points do you need for each stream?
[/list]

Thanks again.


----------



## pylon (15 Jan 2019)

Morning,

Have the CEOTP (internal) intake numbers for 2019/2020 been released? 

Many thanks,

kc


----------



## da1root (25 Jan 2019)

pylon said:
			
		

> Morning,
> 
> Have the CEOTP (internal) intake numbers for 2019/2020 been released?
> 
> ...



There are tentative numbers, as with external SIP; however your best bet is to speak with your broker as I don't have permission to post DMCPG information.


----------



## CplHenderson (12 Feb 2019)

lafftar said:
			
		

> This is just amazing man, thanks for detailing it like this. This really should be pinned, it answers all the questions I had...so naturally, I have followups:
> [list type=decimal]
> [*]Do I have to live on residence? You say 'strongly encouraged', do I have any reasonable choice in the matter?
> [*]How much time is spent on lectures/studies per day/week? Is there sufficient free time for frivolous interests, like, say...a girlfriend? Or more responsibly: Programming elective classes/hackathons/Part time startup work.
> ...



1. You have a choice, they will not order you to live in residence. I lived off residence in my first year.

2. Depends on the person but personally I had quite a bit of extra time. Less than 20 hours of classes per week, so even if you need an hour of personal study each (a stretch in my opinion) it's still a 40 hour week.

3. Your Seneca marks are not considered at all in Jet-Multi-Helo. Your Phase II performance determines that alone. All you need is a pass in Seneca.


----------



## TechCrmn (2 Apr 2019)

Hey Everyone,

I was just wondering if anyone else out there applied for AEC or ACSO CEOTP this past year? I know there has been quite a few people that have applied for the Pilot Seneca CEOTP and UTPNCM but I haven't seen too many posts regarding the other two CEOTP occupations that were solicited. I believe those who applied for CEOTP and UTPNCM are still awaiting selection or non-selection messages, has anyone heard otherwise?


----------



## pylon (3 Apr 2019)

I applied CEOTP for AEC and haven't heard anything yet. A friend also applied UTP and CEOTP for AEC and has yet to hear anything on either file.


----------



## Mindinmatrix (18 Apr 2019)

Has anyone heard anything about CEOTP-EME yet?


----------



## pylon (23 Apr 2019)

Heard rumblings that the CEOTP offers may come out this week, pending how busy DGPR is. Anyone know how busy DGPR is??


----------



## Mindinmatrix (24 Apr 2019)

pylon said:
			
		

> Heard rumblings that the CEOTP offers may come out this week, pending how busy DGPR is. Anyone know how busy DGPR is??


I hope they are not too busy lol

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## K1tesurf (26 Apr 2019)

Still haven't heard anything...or heard of anyone hearing anything for in service CEOTP this year.


----------



## TechCrmn (2 May 2019)

Has anyone who applied for CEOTP this year asked their BPSO lately when the CEOTP offers are expected to be released? I would ask for an update but I already asked my PSO a few weeks ago and I dont want to bug them again


----------



## pylon (2 May 2019)

I emailed my PSO about 10 days ago and at that time they said the selection boards were conducted on 25 March and offers should be out “this week or next week, depending on how busy DPGR is.” I still don’t know of anyone hearing anything about their CEOTP application at this point.


----------



## K1tesurf (9 May 2019)

Got my offer for pilot! Good luck all!


----------



## Mindinmatrix (9 May 2019)

K1tesurf said:
			
		

> Got my offer for pilot! Good luck all!


Congratulations! I wish great success in your new career.

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## pylon (9 May 2019)

Well done and congratulations!! Glad you got it! Good luck to you.


----------



## Rebus (14 May 2019)

K1tesurf said:
			
		

> Got my offer for pilot! Good luck all!



Was that for CEOTP-PILOT?


----------



## Rebus (28 Jun 2019)

Selections were done recently and I received an offer for CEOTP-Pilot today. If you are waiting still, hang in there.


----------



## FIFO (2 Jul 2019)

Rebus said:
			
		

> Selections were done recently and I received an offer for CEOTP-Pilot today. If you are waiting still, hang in there.



Congrats on the offer! Were you also given a BMOQ date? I was recently competition listed for CEOTP-Pilot (beginning of June) and have been anxiously waiting for "the call".


----------



## Rebus (3 Jul 2019)

FIFO said:
			
		

> Congrats on the offer! Were you also given a BMOQ date? I was recently competition listed for CEOTP-Pilot (beginning of June) and have been anxiously waiting for "the call".



September 16th. I have seen in previous years more selections in September for winter BMOQ. Good luck.


----------



## FIFO (5 Jul 2019)

Rebus said:
			
		

> September 16th. I have seen in previous years more selections in September for winter BMOQ. Good luck.



Thank-you for taking the time to respond. Were you competition listed for long?


----------



## Rebus (7 Jul 2019)

FIFO said:
			
		

> Thank-you for taking the time to respond. Were you competition listed for long?



February 2019 I hit the list. Some offers went out in January as well and I just missed them.


----------



## FIFO (9 Jul 2019)

Just received my offer this afternoon (need to call the recruiting center yet) for CEOTP-Pilot  . I start basic Sept 2nd, with my enrollment a week prior. Good luck to anyone still waiting! 

FIFO


----------



## Lara5413 (14 Jul 2019)

I received my offer last week and am leaving for my basic next sat. 20th July. Although my file was a whole mess as I was in reserves.


----------



## FIFO (14 Jul 2019)

Lara5413 said:
			
		

> I received my offer last week and am leaving for my basic next sat. 20th July. Although my file was a whole mess as I was in reserves.



Congrats! Best of luck at BMOQ.


----------

